# Tuition fee for a student having PR



## munir1808 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear All,

I have been granted PR by DIAC lately. I am planning to move into Australia beginning of the next year. I want to know if I get admitted to any Masters Program in Australian University, what would be the tuition fee for me? Do I have to pay the tuition fee as International Student or I will get any reduction in tuition fees as I am a permanent resident? Please also let me know what other advantages a PR can avail on education in Australia.

Thanks to all in advance for the enlightenment.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Universities usually charge the same amount of money - whether you are a student or a PR. You would get lower fees at TAFE, even free English course - that's for sure.


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as I know if you are a permanent resident you pay the local fees like every other australian student and do not have to pay the international fees!


----------

